# Official CR Northeastern Herf Schedule and Sign Up



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

OK guys. He's the thread to hash out a date. I'll be happy to host at The Tobacco Co in Leymone, PA. The shop has THE best humi and lounge in central PA (and most other locales for that matter) as Chris can attest. There's pleanty of good food in the immediate area.

As host I will provide a starting smoke for each and a bottle of 12 yr old Zaya rum or Hennessy Cognac to go along. Any Friday or Sat is good. Sundays the lounge is crowded for football.

I have a sofa bed in the basement so I can fit up to 2 if you don't mind sharing (I work for the Army so I don't ask, don't tell) :mrgreen: .


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

If I can get cheap air-fare for the dates you pick....

I'll try to fly up for it.

Gotta meet Anton!!! 

and the rest of you fine men, too of course!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm in. Dates that would work best for me (but I can rearrange some schedules if other dates work best for everyone else) are the weekends of Jan 11, 25, Feb 8 & 22nd. I've got my boy the other weekends, but if I absolutely have to I may be able to work around that a bit & do some rescheduling. Taking a day or two off shouldn't be a problem for me unless fortune smiles on me and I get a new job, but I think that'll be a bit yet. Plenty of places around to eat, so that shouldn't be a problem. I'll also offer up a room with a fullsize air mattress (unless you can fit in my boy's race-car bed! :lol: ) for anyone that needs.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm in as long as the date is good for me.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I could be up for something like this.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, this might work for me. Pick some dates & I will do my best to get there!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I need dates but am also interested.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Watching and waiting ... I have to get a hallway pass from the hottie in the teacher outfit ...


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I would like to attend. But, I am working 4 PM - 12 Midnight, Monday to Friday. So, I need to know the exact date to determine if I can re-arrange my schedule. I may also need permission from the wife.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

OK guys, time to pick some dates. The following are all Saturday to make it easier on those who have to travel. Pick one. Highest number wins.

1. Sat Jan 12
2. Sat Jan 19
3. Sat Jan 26
4 Sat Feb 2

I suggest the 12th or 19th. The deeper we get into Jan and Feb the mnore likely we get snowed out.

CM, if you fly in I can meet you at the airport. You and Ice can fight it out for the sofa bed :mrgreen: , or there's also a VERY comfortable recliner in the den. I've slept Sunday football games there many times!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Craig, which airport do we fly into?

I am thinking we should at least wait until after the holidays. We may get more people to participate after they recover from holiday spending.

Would that put us into February or March? April?

I am considering possibly making a trip out of it to visit people in New Jersey and / or Philadelphia and bringing Laura as she loves to travel and has friends in Philly.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

KevinG said:


> Craig, which airport do we fly into?
> 
> I am thinking we should at least wait until after the holidays. We may get more people to participate after they recover from holiday spending.
> 
> ...


The airport is Harrisburg International - symbol MDT. I don't think we want to try Feb, weather's too risky. Late March or April is doable if that fits everyone better. Late April tends to be VERY nice in this area.

SO guys let's restart the date options. Pick a month:

1. Jan
2. Late March
3. April

BTW Kev, H'burg is an easy drive to Philly or NJ - turnpike and Interstate runs right through here. You could even make a loop ending up to fly back home out of Newark or Philly depending upon where you need to go in NJ.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

HeavyMetal said:


> The airport is Harrisburg International - symbol MDT. I don't think we want to try Feb, weather's too risky. Late March or April is doable if that fits everyone better. Late April tends to be VERY nice in this area.
> 
> SO guys let's restart the date options. Pick a month:
> 
> ...


Craig - I didn't mean to step on your Jan dates. I was posting at the same time you were.

I would be down for April. I can't do the last weekend in March.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, the only thing about Jan/Feb is that weather COULD be iffy. It's been a few years since we've had a good snowy winter and I've got a feeling we're due this year. Could be wrong, and ya just won't know til it happens. If we go Jan, my vote is 12th or 16th. As to which month I prefer...I live 30 minutes or so from the B&M mentioned, so it honestly just doesn't matter to me. Whatever works best for the out of stater's is ok with me.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am definetly in. I am only about a 2 hour drive away so I will leave it up to the others to pick the date that works best for them.

I would suggest that it be after the holidays, perhaps even after the Super Bowl because as Craig said the place fills up with football fans and early on in the playoffs a lot of games get played on Saturday as I recall.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yup, playoffs are Saturday & Sunday and I gotta imagine they'll be pretty packed in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Iceman said:


> I am definetly in. I am only about a 2 hour drive away so I will leave it up to the others to pick the date that works best for them.


Hey Rick. Could you pick me up on the way.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

may want to avoid late March and the first weekend in April. I typically am glued to the tv for the NCAA tournament.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

OK guys, looks like were settling on April. So pick your date:

1. April 12
2. April 19
3. April 26

I say the 19th or 26th - better weather.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Given that, I like the 19th as it's a kids-free weekend for me.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

HeavyMetal said:


> OK guys, looks like were settling on April. So pick your date:
> 
> 1. April 12
> 2. April 19
> ...


I would throw out the 12th as it's the end of tax season, in case Stan wants to come, or if others are busy with taxes then too. And weather, like you said.

I'll go along with Chris and say the 19th.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

How many nights are we talking about here?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I can probably only do a Sat to Sun.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

HeavyMetal said:


> OK guys, looks like were settling on April. So pick your date:
> 
> 1. April 12
> 2. April 19
> ...


 2or 3....

What airport do I want to fly into? :?:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> HeavyMetal said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys, looks like were settling on April. So pick your date:
> ...


what airport are you flying out of? Most airports in FL, don't go direct to Harrisburg. They bring you into Philadelphia and then you board a puddle jumper from there. If that is the case, I can pick up as many as 3 people at the Philly airport and drive us to Harrisburg. It will probably save about $100 and take just as long since it is only a 2 hour drive from Philly.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Firming up for the 19th. The airport is Harrisburg International symbol MDT. Let me know who's flying in, I can pick up 3. 

You'll get to ride in style, I'll borrow Mrs. Metal's Lexus. I think. Wait dammit, I paid for it. So I'll put my foot down, show her who's the MAN and take it ------ if she'll let me  :mrgreen:.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I could probably swing the 19th. So that is my vote. Rider, I may take you up on that air mattress offer


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

All this because we love the leaf......


Are we cool-as-hell.... or stupid?



:lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Just got the OK from Mrs. Whitefish, so barring any catastrophe, I am a Very solid yes!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Believe it or not, I am trying to work this out too..I'll need a place to crash or someone to split room with. It is only about a 7 hour drive. Hell, I drove farther than that to Cigarfest.sooo


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

This is so cool! I can pick up 3 from Harrisburg Int'l as well, and it'll be in my high-class Suzuki egg :lol: I can offer 1 air mattress and one couch that's not bad as long as you're not too tall (I'm 6'2" and it's a lil short for me). I've got more room, but only one air mattress...so if someone else needs a place and can bring another air mattress then it's no problem. I live about 30 miles north of The Tobacco Shop as I said, but it's not a bad drive and I'm more than willing to play chauffeur. By April 19th, the weather should be decent...maybe a little rainy but who knows, and temps should be in the 60's or so I'd imagine.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I am going for sure, just not sure if I am driving or flying.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Will have to pass on this, fellas. Sadly, I think the first time I'll be able to meet my Central PA brothers is when I have to come up for a funeral....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

WOOHOO I almost missed this thread...I'm in. 19 April sounds great. I have a friend who lives in Middleton Pa (just south of HB) and he has a 6 person RV that I'm pretty sure we can crash in. I'll ask him this week. As long as he is not out of town, it's mine for the asking. Depending on where this is gonna be, we won't have to move it!!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

What's this ?....................a herf?

I'm in!

Just a step across the pond after all..


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> What's this ?....................a herf?
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Just a step across the pond after all..


mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Give me an address or locations so I can MapQuest it


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh man I am Jazzed!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hot Dayum!!!This is shaping up to be a great time! I am so completely psyched by this!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

redmondp said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > I am definetly in. I am only about a 2 hour drive away so I will leave it up to the others to pick the date that works best for them.
> ...


Well... I guess so. Stuttgart is on the way... 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Iceman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


If you start off going east it will be, Captain Nemo. Thanks for the lift. 8)


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> What airport do I want to fly into? :?:


I think you should 2 wheel it to my house...then ride up with me on the bike.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Iceman said:


> redmondp said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Would it be better to go through Baltimore and get 83?? or go through Hagerstown and get 81??


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

OK the date is April 19.

The shop is The Tobacco Comany, 829 State St, Leymone PA. You can google that for directions.

For those coming up from the DC area, best bet is 270 to 70 to 81N. You can go direct to the shop or stop at my place. PM me if you want to stop at my house it is on the way - I live just 1 mile off 81.

Shop
81N to Exit 59 - 581 East to H'burg

581E to Exit 5B - 15 South to Gettysburg. Stay in the right hand lane. 
You gonna exit off the Second Exit - Highland Park Exit - about 1/4 mile.
Highlaqnd Park Exit - to stop sign, turn right at end of ramp to merge onto Gettysburg Rd.

Gettysburg Rd - about 2 miles thru 4 lights (I think) 2 lights are very clsoe together were you are going to turn - a short block apart to go over the 17th St. railroad bridge.

Left at this 2nd light onto 17th Street bridge over railroad track.
Next light right onto State St.

State St. to Hoover Plaza on LEFT - watch for sign about 1/4 mile after shopping center.

Tobacco Co is first store front on left.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

cool. Looks like I can use my rewards points on the Harrisburg Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Madmike said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > I am definetly in. I am only about a 2 hour drive away so I will leave it up to the others to pick the date that works best for them.
> ...


Craig gives some directions and has you go to Hagerstown and get on 81, but I think that taking 270 to Frederick and grabbing 15 N would be shorter and quicker. I plan to avoid the beltway altogether and go out to Leesburg and grab 15N there and take it all the way in.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


It is depending upon 15. 15 isn't too bad until you get to Gettysburg. From there thru Dillsburg it can be a mess.

I'm not sure how the traffic is thru there on a Sat morning/afternoon. Might be OK, might not. I do know it's murder on a week nite.

I do know what the traffic is like on the 270/70/81 route, so I gave it.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

My great-grandmother used to live in Dillsburg.......


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Traffic through Dillsburg on the weekend shouldn't be too bad in Dillsburg (I work right up 15 from there). Rush hour on the other hand would not be a fun trip.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Newbie question here - what is a herf? I can deduce it to be a gathering of puffers but I've never heard the term before here. :???:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That's pretty much it. I'll let someone answer where the term comes from (mainly cuz I just don't know LOL), but it's basically a gathering of cigar lovers...go out for some food, good smokes, maybe a drink or three...


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Newbie question here - what is a herf? I can deduce it to be a gathering of puffers but I've never heard the term before here. :???:


http://cigar-store.port5.com/what-is-herf.shtml


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

OK guys here's where we are. Date is the 19th. Place is The Tobacco Company. We need to set a time to meet. I'll suggest 3PM to give everyone time to get in and settled. We can have a first smoke, bullshit for a while and then head out for some grub.

Here's the list so far:

HM
Ice
Chris
Anton
Sparhawk
Whitefish
MadMike
CM ?
Barbarian ?
Kev ?

If I missed anyone please chime in.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Hat told me that he is trying to get his schedule set up. So for right now he is a "soft" yes.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm in. :smoke: 

I think by definition, I am not permitted to miss anything that is "Official" Cigar-Review.com stuff. I might have to fire myself. LOL. :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Newbie question here - what is a herf? I can deduce it to be a gathering of puffers but I've never heard the term before here. :???:


You are correct. IMO, the group of guys, and gals, that belong here are the best. The herf in Tampa proved this. It was one of the relaxing and enjoyable times I have experienced. Thats why I plan to attend this one.

Now, with that being said... dozenmonkeyz... You live in Akron, so you should plan to attend too.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

So, just confirming this is just an overnighter? Drive up to get there in time Saturday, spend the night and head back Sunday? We are going to do everything we do on Saturday Evening after 3? Nothing on Sunday?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Somebody drive past Cedar Cliff and waive to my high school?


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Madmike said:


> So, just confirming this is just an overnighter? Drive up to get there in time Saturday, spend the night and head back Sunday? We are going to do everything we do on Saturday Evening after 3? Nothing on Sunday?


That's up to you guys. There's not that much in this area other than Gettysburg Battlefield. If there's guys who want to see it we can do that Sunday. Or bring your clubs and we'll play golf!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Or bring your clubs and we'll play golf!


BINGO!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Can someone make a quick map with dots where everyone lives and where the huerf is and where I should fly into.....

please... ?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Click Here

anyone can add their addresses here

[Link edited by Kevin to make the page not so wide so Stan will be ok.]


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton said:


> Click Here
> 
> anyone can add their addresses here


How do you add an address?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

click edit, then add placemark.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I was bored so I started checking airports.

Ft. Lauderdale does not fly direct to Harrisburg and getting a connection there almost doubles your price. Best option is to fly into Philly on Airtran ($213 round trip) and from there I can pick up as many as 3 people.

Baltimore is also an option if Iceman can pick you up.

Tampa to Philly - $174 (nonstop)
Tampa to Harrisburg - $358 (1 stop)

Cincinnati to Harrisburg - $358 (nonstop)

St Louis to Harrisburg - $365 (1 stop)
St Louis to Philly - $316 (nonstop)


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> Ft. Lauderdale does not fly direct to Harrisburg and getting a connection there almost doubles your price. Best option is to fly into Philly ...


Thanks Anton. That's what I was thinking anyway.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

If a ride can't be had, I'm pretty sure Enterprise still does 1/2price weekends.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Now for the most important question...

Are there any good strip bars in Harrisburg?


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton said:


> Now for the most important question...
> 
> Are there any good strip bars in Harrisburg?


GOOD QUESTION! 8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I only know of a few in Philly, but I did find this site

http://www.stripclubdirectory.com/Strip ... e&State=PA


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not into strip clubs.... remember offering that at the CR herf..... no one really was into them either...

But if you northern boys are going.... count me in damn it!

only if I can drink a REAL FREAK BEER inside...


some of these places don't let ya....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

PA you can drink in the topless bars, but if the are full nude you have to BYOB.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton said:


> PA you can drink in the topless bars, but if the are full nude you have to BYOB.


F-F-F-Fulllll N-n-n-nude??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Madmike said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > PA you can drink in the topless bars, but if the are full nude you have to BYOB.
> ...


this place called Daydreams have a full nude, girl on girl sex show every Saturday night.

http://www.daydreams.us/


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Now this really sounds fun. Cigars, friends and nuddie's.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh man, I'm a junior member now.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Anton said:
> ...


Thier site sucks.... but it did have FREE BEER!!!!!!!!!! and you get to see teetee's under photo galerlery.... well.. a couple......

I do like the free beer part!

I have a feeling that only lasts as long as you are feeding the women some $$$$'s.....

ya think?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > Madmike said:
> ...


Possibly. When I went it was for a bachelor party. We wheeled in our own keg. Got the VIP room too, which was sweet. Only $150 an hour and you can have as many people as you want. We had 16 guys so it was under $10 each.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont want to be a party pooper, but I sure hope this does not turn into just a Nudie bar weekend. If it does, then count me out.

Speaking for myself, what made the Tampa Herf in September so much fun was getting to meet, talk and smoke with all the bruddahs. They are all such a great bunch of people that the time just flew by and I was sad to see it end. There wasnt enough time to get to know all the people there and if you decide to spend it all in Nudie bars you will regret not getting to know each other.

OK... getting off my soapbox... http://www.axpi2.net


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> I dont want to be a party pooper, but I sure hope this does not turn into just a Nudie bar weekend. If it does, then count me out.


Rick has some good points. Everybody can do whatever they want, and I think this was an option for just Sunday anyway.

I have spent enough time in strip clubs to hold me over for the rest of my life. Plus I have been spoiled by the Miami clubs that are full nude, full liquor, full contact that stay open until 6 am.

Anything less than that usually disappoints me.

Anyway, I won't be going to any strip clubs. I see enough nakedness every day.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Honestly, if we're only doin Friday & Saturday nights, I dunno that we'd have much time for the nudie bars...maybe one stop...but really, the closest drive we'd have for a "good" one would be Philly or Reading, at least an hour or two away. Probably not worth it. Now...with Michael coming to town, maybe he'll talk some nice ladies into visiting the B&M with us :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

KevinG said:


> I have spent enough time in strip clubs to hold me over for the rest of my life. Plus I have been spoiled by the Miami clubs that are full nude, full liquor, full contact that stay open until 6 am.


 :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> KevinG said:
> 
> 
> > I have spent enough time in strip clubs to hold me over for the rest of my life. Plus I have been spoiled by the Miami clubs that are full nude, full liquor, full contact that stay open until 6 am.
> ...


Also, I am not allowed to do that anymore as long as I want to keep my testicles attached to my body.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

[quote="KevinG
Anyway, I won't be going to any strip clubs. I see enough nakedness every day.[/quote]

Now you have officially started bragging!!! :bowdown:

But I agree, Canadian 'ballet' ~20 minutes away. Full nekkid, full beverage service, hell, if you go in the afternoon there is a buffet!!

Someone chime in with the Chris Rock quote....


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Are there going to be people coming in on friday?? I wish someone would post an itinerary. I have no idea when to arrive.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Mike, I'm not really sure either. Taking Friday off is likely an option for me and I figured it might be more worthwhile to those flying in to make the visit longer than a day anyhow.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

The best flighhts I'm finding is $200 round trip. That was into Baltimore.

I'll keep looking, but if you know any better... those were from Southwest.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CRider said:


> Mike, I'm not really sure either. Taking Friday off is likely an option for me and I figured it might be more worthwhile to those flying in to make the visit longer than a day anyhow.


I was looking at flying in Saturday morning... landing about 8:30am.... and hitching a ride up with Iceman....

Then fly out the next day about 3ish....

But if I get a better deal coming in Friday.... I'd that that day off too...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I think I might be better off without a "club" visit too. If Mrs. Whitefish were to find out about that, I may get the ol' John Wayne Bobbit treatment. :bawling: Needless to say, she is not a fan of those establishments. 

It is about a 6-7 hour drive to the PA herf, so I believe I will get in really late on Friday, depending on my plans....I might be sharing a ride with Hat. We aren't sure yet. So I will let you guys know, when I do.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, here's the schedule. We meet on Saturday at the shop. There are no Sunday hours except during football season. We can meet around 3PM, have a smoke and then head for some chow. Return to the shop around 6 or 7 and have another smoke or two. If guys want to go to strip clubs after, fine, just count me out also. As far as Sunday, if anyone want to see Gettysburg, I'll lead a group down.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm probably coming up Friday and staying through Sunday, since it's only a 3 hour drive home Sunday night....

Yeah baby...this'll be fun!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

HeavyMetal said:


> Ok, here's the schedule. We meet on Saturday at the shop. There are no Sunday hours except during football season. We can meet around 3PM, have a smoke and then head for some chow. Return to the shop around 6 or 7 and have another smoke or two. If guys want to go to strip clubs after, fine, just count me out also. As far as Sunday, if anyone want to see Gettysburg, I'll lead a group down.


Well..if no strip club..is there a cool bar or something we could hit later on Sat? I gotta get up Sunday planning to head out...so I will not be doing anything Sunday, cept maybe breakfast if someone wants to.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I don't believe we'd have a problem finding a nice bar to go to around here :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Madmike said:


> Well..if no strip club..is there a cool bar or something we could hit later on Sat? I gotta get up Sunday planning to head out...so I will not be doing anything Sunday, cept maybe breakfast if someone wants to.


I'm sure the"night owl's" can find something to do after the old timer's hit the bed around 10-11 pm 8)


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok then , I am going to plan to head up Friday, arriving late, but hopefully not too late to hook up for whateve might happen Fri. Where's everyone staying??

Now I just gotta decide whether to ride my bike or take a cage :smile:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Madmike said:


> dozenmonkeyz said:
> 
> 
> > Newbie question here - what is a herf? I can deduce it to be a gathering of puffers but I've never heard the term before here. :???:
> ...


Thanks for the link. Very entertaining story. I have to say this whole thing sounds tempting as I'm only a 1-1/2 hour drive away. Hmmmm...


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Mind if I join you guys? This sounds like a great time.

Regards,
-JT


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im in if i dont have military crap going on that weekend


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im in if i dont have military crap going on that weekend


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

You guys are of course welcome (if I'm allowed to speak for the group :lol: ). I'm sure we're going to have a blast!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Chris, We could take them to the famous "Ada's Country Bar" and they can hear her play the spoons. Now that is a good time.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am in for Sure...... just figured it all out and I am free that weekend. Now i have to decide on how/when I am getting there. Andy, Nick lets do this fellas. (Nick= Acesfull=my brother)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

OMG Tim, I haven't thought of Ada playin her spoons in a LONG time! I dunno if she's even doin that anymore...last time I saw her she wasn't in all that good of shape. The bar itself would likely remind these guys of something straight out of Deliverence though! :lol: I only live 3 miles or so from there but I haven't gone there since I've been old enough to get legally served at other bars


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> I am in for Sure...... just figured it all out and I am free that weekend. Now i have to decide on how/when I am getting there. Andy, Nick lets do this fellas. (Nick= Acesfull=my brother)


PM sent!! I am ready to leave now...


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I might be in for this. I just read the post and need to talk to the wife. She has a cousin in Pequea (looks like an hour away) that is cool to hang out with. I may be able to talk her into going up to his place on that Friday, then b-lining it up to the HERF on the 19th. There are 2 possibilities that may be thrown in my face though. 1: She wants to come and hang out with us. She doesn't smoke, but does tend to buy me some nice ones. 2: The Cousin (in-law?) smokes cigars every once in a while. He may want to come along. Before I bring the idea of coming up, would there be any problems with either of the above scenarios?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I don't have any problem with it myself, but dunno if it violates a rule that I don't know about :smile:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

It's fine as long as she brings a friend for Cycleman.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> It's fine as long as she brings a friend for Cycleman.


Editor's note:

"....she brings a friend [of legal age] for Cycleman..."

:shock:  :shock:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> > It's fine as long as she brings a friend for Cycleman.
> 
> 
> Editor's note:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> > It's fine as long as she brings a friend for Cycleman.
> 
> 
> Editor's note:
> ...


We're talking PA though, right? Doesn't a 4 year old sheep qualify?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey now, we're not West Virginia :rotfl:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Bill you coming to this?


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

My schedule is CRAZY! I will know a lot more about a month before it hits. Would like to, and the wife is from Stropudsburg so there is 'reason' to get down there!

Now, if everyone was golfing... thats another story!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, if you do come, can you bring your avatar? :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Now, if everyone was golfing... thats another story!


Amen



> Hey, if you do come, can you bring your avatar?


and AMEN



> We're talking PA though, right? Doesn't a 4 year old sheep qualify?


I like to affectionately call this place Pennsutucky and the sheep only have to be 3...but a "mature" 3


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> > Now, if everyone was golfing... thats another story!
> 
> 
> Amen
> ...


and AMEN



> We're talking PA though, right? Doesn't a 4 year old sheep qualify?


I like to affectionately call this place Pennsutucky and the sheep only have to be 3...but a "mature" 3[/quote:1expji8m]

OOOOOHHHHHHH!! So it's like 'dog years'!?!?! We need you Pennsyltukians to translate for us!! :wink:

As far as the avitar. Is it ok if you find yourself staring?  Maybe its just me... :twisted:


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

My wife said she has the perfect friend to bring up for Cycleman, enjoy:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I miss my old sig


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

skeletor121 said:


> My wife said she has the perfect friend to bring up for Cycleman, enjoy:


Thats just wrong lol.... But funny


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, made me spit coffee on my key board.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

JTokash said:


> Mind if I join you guys? This sounds like a great time.
> 
> Regards,
> -JT


Of course you can join us!! The more the merrier... :beerchug:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

:woohoo: :beerchug: 

Party, Party!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

zitotczito said:


> :woohoo: :beerchug:
> 
> Party, Party!


Sounds like I'm in for a great day. Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

-JT


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM...*

CigarFest is 2 weeks after this sacred event....Is there ANY way we can combine our NE Herf with CigarFest, thus saving travel for some folks? That way we can plan an event or two together and attend CigarFest together too 9 maybe Anton will Tailgate again.....

It will really really hard to convince my wife to let me go to both.... :|

Just asking Brothers 8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

might be tough for me too, but after the haul I took last year, I gotta make it to Cigarfest. I'll probably be able to do both, I just might be in the dog house for awhile.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hummmm...... your WIFE is friends with this......

Are you sure your really married? I'm thinking you might .... well.... really be from Frisco.....

Due tell....

Be honest..... this is REALLY a photo of YOU.... isn't it..... :lol:



skeletor121 said:


> My wife said she has the perfect friend to bring up for Cycleman, enjoy:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

If Cigarfest is 2 weekends later, that'd still be a kids-free weekend for me, so it would work out fine for me if it works for everyone else.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I cannot do that weekend (Cigarfest...just checked and have something else going on.)

Oh well, if you guys move it, I will be very sad.  but understand.

Let me change that to I "probably" cannot do that weekend. Things could change.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

I doubt I'll be at CigarFest, I've been hearing bad things about it for this year.

Hotel rooms that are all non-smokig, WTF!?!

-JT


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

JTokash said:


> I doubt I'll be at CigarFest, I've been hearing bad things about it for this year.
> 
> Hotel rooms that are all non-smokig, WTF!?!
> 
> -JT


eh, I usually don't smoke in my hotel room anyway. The smoke lingers too much.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

That is not a picture of me, and no, my wife isn't really friends with that guy. He was one of the movers up in Homer who put that shirt on as a joke (it is one of my wife's shirts though). I was gone while they packed up the house, so I didn't get to talk to this clown. I do think we could find him for you, if you want.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

So where do we stand on this Herf???? 

Dates??? Location????,,,,,,,,,, 

I don't need to go to the Cigar Fest....... 

So who's in charge of this one???? Just need to know ASAP , if I'm going to get a good deal on plane tickets....

Let us know...


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm going to CigarFest

The Herf is 60-40 that I will attend. I'm trying to resolve it this weekend.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm 100% for Cigarfest and 80% on the CR herf. I should be able to do both, just gotta work on the wife.

Going to be a busy spring. CR Herf then 2 weeks later Cigarfest, then the very next week I fly to Vegas. :beerchug:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I am 100% (barring any catastrophe) for the Herf. Honestly not too worried about CigarFest....I just wanna smoke with my bros!! :smoke:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:bowdown:



> Going to be a busy spring. CR Herf then 2 weeks later Cigarfest, then the very next week I fly to Vegas.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Whitefish said:


> I am 100% (barring any catastrophe) for the Herf. Honestly not too worried about CigarFest....I just wanna smoke with my bros!! :smoke:


Well Toby and I will be the fest. Stop by and smoke with us damn it!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I was at the Fest last year...I don't see what the big deal is really. 

I am glad I did it once...but that was enough...I don't like waiting in line.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

no lines for me. V.I.H. baby!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i think we need to start a new thread for signups only without any offtopic, easier to keep track that way... anyways when are the dates again? and where? like a zip code so i can mapquest to see how far i am to see if i can make it....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Let me talk to HeavyMetal, get a final verdict on dates, and then I will make a new sticky post minus all the chatter.

My opinion is to keep it as is for April 19, as I haven't seen a *strong consensus* to change it. No offense to the guys that think it is a good idea to do so.

I want to see what Craig says though.

We need to finalize and buy plane tickets.

I have a lot of travel this year and need to solidify plans ASAP.

And, anybody mind if I bring a Cuban ....

girl with me?


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Anton, V.I.H. also. I will be at both. Can't wait.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

KevinG said:


> And, anybody mind if I bring a Cuban ....
> 
> girl with me?


I dont mind... as long as you bring enough for the rest of us... :lol:

Actually, I dont have any issue if you want to bring your lady friend. Or anyone else bringing a wife or friend either.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

zitotczito said:


> Anton, V.I.H. also. I will be at both. Can't wait.


I'll be in the lot early. We'll meet up with Toby for a pre-event smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

the entire ride up will be a pre-event smoke for me, hat and whitefish


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> the entire ride up will be a pre-event smoke for me, hat and whitefish


It should be quite the event :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > the entire ride up will be a pre-event smoke for me, hat and whitefish
> ...


Indeed.... and Andy no farting in the car lol :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lol yeah i didnt like the rules to that game...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Indeed.... and Andy no farting in the car lol :shock:


I told you guys that was only once!! :lol: Plus, the only reason I did it, was because they were doing it to me first....a guy has to get some revenge!! :twisted:


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

KevinG said:


> Let me talk to HeavyMetal, get a final verdict on dates, and then I will make a new sticky post minus all the chatter.
> 
> My opinion is to keep it as is for April 19, as I haven't seen a *strong consensus* to change it. No offense to the guys that think it is a good idea to do so.
> 
> ...


The orig date was April 19. If folks really want to change that to the PA Cigarfest later that's OK with me, I just won't be going.

Let me know.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I think the 19th works a little better overall, but I can make the 3rd of May work if I have to. Cigarfest sounds like fun, but either way is fine for me really...I'm less concerned about an event like Cigarfest than I am about finally getting a chance to enjoy a few cigars with the great friends I've made here on the board over the last year or so.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I like april 19th for what its worth :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

lets stick with the 19th. Some of us local folk can do both if we want, but let's stick to the plan.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> ets stick with the 19th. Some of us local folk can do both if we want, but let's stick to the plan.


Agreed.

I'm working this one with CigarFest a done deal... :wink:


----------



## Dweet (Dec 9, 2007)

May 3rd is a no go for me... I'll either be in Jacksonville, FL for my civilian job or living in a tent in Indiana for my military job... im hopin for Jacksonville


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

May 3rd is a no go for me... I'll either be in Jacksonville, FL for my civilian job or living in a tent in Indiana for my military job... im hopin for Jacksonville


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

hey Aces, you should meet up with Dweet.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anton said:


> hey Aces, you should meet up with Dweet.


LMFAO :rotfl:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Just booked my flights.

Flying directly into Harrisburg from Ft. Lauderdale on US Air.

Getting in Friday night at 6:16 PM.

Depart Sunday 1:45 PM.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Looking at hotels, it seems this one has the best rate and proximity:

Days Inn North Harrisburg
3919 N Front St
Harrisburg, PA 17110

4.2 Miles From Lemoyne, PA 17043

$90 a night

These locations are further and have rates varying from $85 - $100.

La Quinta Inn Harrisburg Airport/Hershey
990 Eisenhower Blvd
Harrisburg, PA 17111 

Howard Johnson Harrisburg Hershey
7930 Linglestown Rd
Harrisburg, PA 17112

Howard Johnson Harrisburg Pa
473 Eisenhower Blvd
Harrisburg, PA 17111

Comfort Inn Harrisburg
7744 Linglestown Rd
Harrisburg, PA 17112

Any input on that from the local guys?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That one on North Front St is definitely the closest to the B&M. Not a bad area of town, but then I wouldn't stay in a hotel in the city just cuz I don't like hotels :lol: I think you'll be fine there Kevin. BTW, I'm planning on taking at least Friday off if anyone's comin to town earlier in the day.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

CRider said:


> That one on North Front St is definitely the closest to the B&M. Not a bad area of town, but then I wouldn't stay in a hotel in the city just cuz I don't like hotels :lol: I think you'll be fine there Kevin. BTW, I'm planning on taking at least Friday off if anyone's comin to town earlier in the day.


Thanks Chris. I booked it.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I am coming solo. Laura decided that she wouldn't have much fun hanging out in a smoke filled place.

Besides we are going to Hollywood and San Diego in a week and Phoenix in March / April.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i gotta ask... what do you do for a living kevin.. you always seem to have the time/money to travel


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> i gotta ask... what do you do for a living kevin.. you always seem to have the time/money to travel


LOL. I work for myself. The only problem is that my boss is a slave driver.

I offering consulting, design and marketing for Internet based businesses.

In addition to this web site, I run a few others on a steady basis, some owned by me and some owned by clients.

I have a few clients that have me on steady monthly retainer and I also do work on a project basis.

One of the biggest differences between me and a web designer is that I actually own my own web sites that make money. I don't earn a living from designing sites. I earn a living from designing sites that make money. Not too many web designers can say that.

You may not know this, but 95% of websites do not make money.

So, if anybody out there needs a web site, or has a web site that needs help making money let me know.

SEO (Search Engine Optimization) is one of my specialties. Cigar Review has 90 number 1 rankings in Google for different cigar related terms. That's how we get 5,000 visitors a day, as I posted in a thread in General Discussion.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

KevinG said:


> SEO (Search Engine Optimization) is one of my specialties. Cigar Review has 90 number 1 rankings in Google for different cigar related terms. That's how we get 5,000 visitors a day, as I posted in a thread in General Discussion.


This is how I found CR in the first place! :lol:

Michele hasn't decided yet if she's coming along. She smokes (cig's, not cigars) but she's not likely to come if she's going to be the only female there. If one or a few come along, she will likely come along I think.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> Click Here
> 
> anyone can add their addresses here
> 
> [Link edited by Kevin to make the page not so wide so Stan will be ok.]


How far a drive is it from Pilly to Harrisburg?

Nevermind.

Flying into Baltimore is WAY cheaper and about the same drive.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Philly & BWI are about the same distance. You should get the best rates flying into BWI I would think.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I"m driving up Sat morning so if anyone is flying into Philly, let me know and I can pick you up. It's about 2 hours from there and I basically drive past the airport on the way.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I think I am going to fly into Baltimore.... friday about 1pm..... rent a hot car.... Mustang if they got one.... and drive up to Harrisburg to smoke and drink with Kevin Friday night. 

If the weather is nice.... I might pass on the Mustang and rent a Hog.....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> I think I am going to fly into Baltimore.... friday about 1pm..... rent a hot car.... Mustang if they got one.... and drive up to Harrisburg to smoke and drink with Kevin Friday night.
> 
> If the weather is nice.... I might pass on the Mustang and rent a Hog.....


FYI no helmet laws in DE and PA.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> FYI no helmet laws in DE and PA.


Michael's mom doesn't let him out without his helmet anyway.

Joking :wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm planning on taking Friday off, so I'll be around all day. Michael, depending on your definition of "nice weather", I'd say your odds are maybe 40/60 against in mid-April around here. Temp-wise it should be fine, but rain could be the issue.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Flights are book! 

In Friday about 11am.... out Sunday about 3pm....

:woohoo: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Flights are book!
> 
> In Friday about 11am.... out Sunday about 3pm....
> 
> :woohoo: !!!!!!!!!!


Sounds good.

I'm glad this turned out to be on this particular weekend... I have another event (not cigar related) the weekend before the herf that I planned on attending a year in advance.

OK, why I'm still awake at 3:20AM is beyond me. I'm going to bed. LOL

-JT


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Month and a half now...it's gettin closer! :woohoo:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm pretty excited too! I feel like a kid at Christmas and it just can't get here fast enough.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

As we get closer to the dates, it looks like I will be able to make it! I am not giving a 100% right now, more like 85% like I am going. If I end up coming, my wife will there too. It seems like I can't do anything cigar related without her. I was up in MA from Thursday til yesterday. During that time she talked to her cousin in Pequea, PA and told him we are coming to visit next week while our kids are on school break. The main reason she wants to go up there is to go to the Cigars International shop up in Bethelehem. My wife said since we are so close to the shop (about 90 miles from their house to the shop) we will have to check it out. Man, it is tough living with her demands  . Hopefully it will work out and we will see you at the HERF.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> My wife said since we are so close to the shop (about 90 miles from their house to the shop) we will have to check it out. Man, it is tough living with her demands


Wow...I feel sorry for you. Must be hard to live in such a hostile environment...:roll: :tease:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Only one month away now :woohoo: !


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------

